# Kevlar rom



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

am I just missing it? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

As far I as can gather from things that I read, Kevlar was showing up as ApeX when checked with ROM Manager, and since G6Droid could not be reached for comment, RootzWiki took it down. Basically it was a themed ripoff of ApeX.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering about that. I saw Fab post a few questions about it. Fab does great work, lots of guys love to rip him off.

Feel free to close or delete this thread.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i leave it here for everyones info. but ya its just hidden once we get ahold of g6droid. It may be unhidden. Fab said his work is open to the public for use as a base rom or apps. but he wanted atleast the source posted and credit given. so we shall see.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

as he will not respond to any of the admins or super mods. we have decided to remove it completely.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw I'm on droid forums or something. But he claimed amazing battery life and stability, I was excited 

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"BrttWrd said:


> I saw I'm on droid forums or something. But he claimed amazing battery life and stability, I was excited
> 
> TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


I actually have the rom downloaded on my sd card. It does feel very much like apex also it is using mobile sensei skynet theme, as the stock look. Not a bad rom g6 droid seems like a pretty stand up guy, dont know why he would be so hard to get in touch with.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well i mean its confirmed that this was Fab's source...soooo


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been trying to get in touch with him for a while on twitter, but he just disappeared or something


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

possibly because of this incident lol.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very well could be. He probably doesn't want to take crap for kanging a rom


----------

